# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर (IDM) में आने वाली "Fake Seriel Key" Error को केसे दूर किया जाये...

## Sanju9831

*दोस्तों आप मेसे कई लोग मूवीज, गीत, गेम्स, या फिर कोई सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करने के लिए इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर यानिकी IDM का उपयोग करते हे...

वेसेतो यह सॉफ्टवेर आपको कहीसे भी आसानीसे मिल जाते हे वो भी Serial No. के साथ,* *लेकिन कभी कबार वह Fake  Serial  Key  Error दिखाते हे फिर बाद में बंद हो जाते हे...
और फिर आप कितना भी try करो वह यही Error दिखता रहता हे...*



* 
तो दोस्तों आज में आपकी यही परेशानी हल लेके आपके पास आया हु, जिससे आप IDM को बिना किसी Error के Register कर सकते हे...
इतना ही नहीं आप IDM का Latest Version* का*भी उपयोग कर सकते हे...
इसके लिए आपको निचे दिए गये Steps Follow  करने पड़ेगे...*

----------


## Sanju9831

*:right: सबसे पहले आप अपने कंप्यूटर में IDM का latest version install करे, और अगर आपके कंप्यूटर में पहलेसे ही installed हो तो उसे अपडेट करले, और अगर आप अपडेट न करना चाहते हो तो भी कोए प्रॉब्लम नहीं हे...


:right: उसके बाद IDM खोलके registration पे क्लिक करे... और आपका Name, Last Name, Email Address, डाले और Registration Key में निचे दी गयी कोए भी key डाले...

*

----------


## Sanju9831

*:right: इतना करने के बाद आप जेसेही ओके पर क्लिक करेगे IDM Fake Serial Key Error दिखायेगा और बंद हो जायेगा... अब यहिसे हमारा काम start होता हे...


Step 1: अपने कंप्यूटर में C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc में जाये...
Step 2: वहापे Host नाम की फाइल ढूंढे, उसपे right क्लिक करे और उकी Properties में जाये...
Step 3: अब तस्वीर 1 में दिखाए अनुसार Security Tab पे क्लिक करे, फिर उसमे Administrators select करे और निचे दिए गये Edit बटन पर क्लिक करे...  

Step 4: अब तस्वीर 2 में दिखाए अनुसार एक नया बॉक्स खुलेगा, उसमे USERS select करे और निचे दिए गये Full Control पे Tick कर दीजिये, फिर Apply & OK...  

Step 5: अब Start Menu पर क्लिक करे और Run में जाये, वहापे notepad %windir%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts टाइप करे...
Step 6: अब तस्वीर 3 में दिखाए अनुसार Notepad फाइल खुलेगी, उस फाइल में निचे दिया गया कोड Paste करे, और फिर save करे... और आपका काम हो गया, अब आप IDM खोलेगे तो कोई भी Error नहीं आयेगी... 

127.0.0.1    tonec.com
127.0.0.1    www.tonec.com
127.0.0.1    registeridm.com
127.0.0.1    www.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1    secure.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1    internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1    www.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1    secure.internetdownloadmanager.com

अगर किसी कारण IDM खोलते समय आपको फिरसे Registration box दिखे दे तो एक बार फिर आपका Name, Last Name, Email Address, और Registration Key डाले और ओके पर क्लिक करे आपका IDM register हो जायेगा Without Any Error...*

----------


## sultania

मित्र idm डौन्लोड की भी लिंक दो ना , काफी अच्छा कम किया आपने ये सूत्र बना के

----------


## sultania

> *:right: इतना करने के बाद आप जेसेही ओके पर क्लिक करेगे IDM Fake Serial Key Error दिखायेगा और बंद हो जायेगा... अब यहिसे हमारा काम start होता हे...
> 
> 
> Step 1: अपने कंप्यूटर में C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc में जाये...
> Step 2: वहापे Host नाम की फाइल ढूंढे, उसपे right क्लिक करे और उकी Properties में जाये...
> 
> 1..*


राइट क्लिक पे नहीं खुल रही है फाईल

----------


## Teach Guru

अति उतम और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी............

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र idm डौन्लोड की भी लिंक दो ना , काफी अच्छा कम किया आपने ये सूत्र बना के


IDM आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करो मित्र.....

----------


## Sanju9831

मित्र नियामकने मेरे दिए गये कोड डिलीट कर दिए हे यह उसकी text फाइल हे जिस्म आपको कोड मिल जायेंगे.....

Code Of IDM.txt

----------


## Sanju9831

*दोस्तों अगर आप IDM में Movies डाउनलोड करते हे तो मेरा एक सुजाव हे की Movies Mediafire.com या Megaupload.com या फिर अन्य Resumable लिंक देने वाली साईट से ही करे......
अगर किसी कारण आपका डाउनलोड cancel हो जाये और आपकी लिंक resumable होगी तो आप डाउनलोड वही से स्टार्ट कर सकते हे अन्यथा आपको वह फाइल फिरसे डाउनलोड करनी पड़ेगी......

Hollywood Movie Lovers के लिए मेरे पास कुछ sites हे जहासे आप Hollywood और कुछ Bollywood Movies Doul Audio में वोभी resumable links डाउनलोड कर पाएंगे.....

www.mediafire4u.com/list-of-movies/
www.mediafirehbo.com
www.tinymoviez.com/p/z-index.html
और Bollywood Movies के लिए www.mediafire.com/?mi3m9pkwtris0#sh2m6qp2hojhi*

----------


## Sanju9831

*दोस्तों अगर आपको भी कोई  Resumable link की sites पता होतो जरुर पोस्ट करे...

दोस्तों अभी मेरी Exams चल रही हे इसी लिए में आपको अब शनिवार को मिलूँगा...
तब में एक नई पोस्ट करूंगा की अगर किसी कारणसे IDM में Resumable links होते हुए भी मूवी Resume न हो रही हो तो वो केसे Resume करे...

तब तकके लिए में चलता हु, अगर कोई Problem हो तो जरुर पोस्ट करे में आने के बाद उसे हल करनेकी कोशिश करूँगा...*

----------


## mantu007

*इतना अच्छा ज्ञान बाँटने के लिए शुक्रिया ............*

----------


## RANAJI1982

सुपर है भाई ! मित्र आपका ज्ञान लाजवाब है 

रेपो स्वीकार करे +

----------


## jai 123

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी + ग्रहण करे धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> thanx 
> 
> main nayi user hu. mujhe batayen ki 2g par speed kam aati hai. normal size pdf file ka download bhi beech me hi ruk jata hai. kya karu?


आप कौनसी कम्पनी का नेट इस्तेमाल करती हो।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *दोस्तों आप मेसे कई लोग मूवीज, गीत, गेम्स, या फिर कोई सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करने के लिए इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर यानिकी IDM का उपयोग करते हे...
> 
> वेसेतो यह सॉफ्टवेर आपको कहीसे भी आसानीसे मिल जाते हे वो भी Serial No. के साथ,* *लेकिन कभी कबार वह Fake  Serial  Key  Error दिखाते हे फिर बाद में बंद हो जाते हे...
> और फिर आप कितना भी try करो वह यही Error दिखता रहता हे...*
> Attachment 284231
> 
> 
> * 
> तो दोस्तों आज में आपकी यही परेशानी हल लेके आपके पास आया हु, जिससे आप IDM को बिना किसी Error के Register कर सकते हे...
> ...





> *:right: सबसे पहले आप अपने कंप्यूटर में IDM का latest version install करे, और अगर आपके कंप्यूटर में पहलेसे ही installed हो तो उसे अपडेट करले, और अगर आप अपडेट न करना चाहते हो तो भी कोए प्रॉब्लम नहीं हे...
> 
> 
> :right: उसके बाद IDM खोलके registration पे क्लिक करे... और आपका Name, Last Name, Email Address, डाले और Registration Key में निचे दी गयी कोए भी key डाले...
> 
> *





> *:right: इतना करने के बाद आप जेसेही ओके पर क्लिक करेगे IDM Fake Serial Key Error दिखायेगा और बंद हो जायेगा... अब यहिसे हमारा काम start होता हे...
> 
> 
> Step 1: अपने कंप्यूटर में C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc में जाये...
> Step 2: वहापे Host नाम की फाइल ढूंढे, उसपे right क्लिक करे और उकी Properties में जाये...
> Step 3: अब तस्वीर 1 में दिखाए अनुसार Security Tab पे क्लिक करे, फिर उसमे Administrators select करे और निचे दिए गये Edit बटन पर क्लिक करे...  Attachment 284228
> 
> Step 4: अब तस्वीर 2 में दिखाए अनुसार एक नया बॉक्स खुलेगा, उसमे USERS select करे और निचे दिए गये Full Control पे Tick कर दीजिये, फिर Apply & OK...  Attachment 284229
> 
> ...



मित्र आप की ट्रिक तो अच्छी है पर दो दिन बाद ही यह रजिस्ट्रेशन फ़ेल हो जाता है मित्र ! बताये कि क्या करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आप की ट्रिक तो अच्छी है पर दो दिन बाद ही यह रजिस्ट्रेशन फ़ेल हो जाता है मित्र ! बताये कि क्या करे


मेरे साथ भी कुछ ऐसा ही हो गया भाई .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राजीव भाई का धन्यवाद...मैंने तो कल रात  मनोज भाई(डार्क राईडर) को फोन करके टीम व्यू से ही ठीक करवा लिया है , उनको कोटी कोटी धन्यवाद

----------


## Sanju9831

> मित्र आप की ट्रिक तो अच्छी है पर दो दिन बाद ही यह रजिस्ट्रेशन फ़ेल हो जाता है मित्र ! बताये कि क्या करे


*
दोस्तों मेरे साथ भी आज ऐसाही हुआ, मेरा IDM भी Fake ERROR दिखाने लगा...
लेकिन आप परेशान मत होईये मेने इसका भी हल धुंध लिया हे....

दोस्तों जब आप मेरे दिखाए गये सारे Steps  Follow करते हे तब HOST File  Save करते समय वो Original  फाइल के साथ Replace  नहीं होती लेकिन उसी  Directory में HOST.BAK नामे से नयी फाइल सेव हो जाती हे... और सारे  मुश्किलों की जड़ यही फाइल हे...

इसकी वजह से उसी Directory में दो host  फाइल बन जाती हे १) Host  और २) Host.bak...
और आपका PC  वहि पुरानीवाली फाइल को ही Use  करता हे...

इसके लिए आपको सिर्फ इतना करना हे अपनी* *Directory** जहा Host  फाइल हे वहा जाये.... 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc 

वहा जाके Host  नामकी फाइलको डिलीट कर ले और दूसरी फाइल जिसका नाम Host.BAK  हे उसे Rename  करके Host.BAK  से* *Host  कर ले...*

----------


## Sanju9831

*दोस्तों जेसे मेने वादा किया था आज में आपको दिखाऊंगाकी

IDM  में अगर Resumable Link  होते हुआ भी फाइल Resume  न हो रही हो तो उसे केसे Resume  किया जाये...
*

----------


## Sanju9831

*
आप लोगोके साथ कई बार एसा हुआ होगाकी आप IDM में कोई मूवी, या फिर गेम या फिर कोई सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करते हो और अचानक लाइट चली जाती हे...
और आपका PC बंद हो जाता हे, और फिर जब लाइट आनेके बाद आप अपना PC स्टार्ट करके उसी फाइलको फिरसे Resume करते हे तब आपकी फाइल Resumable Links होनेकी वजहसे फिरसे वहिसे Download होने लगती हे.....

लेकिन कभी कबार एसा होता हे की IDM में Error आति हे और वही फाइल आपको beginning से डाउनलोड करने को कहते हे... फिर आप कितनी भी कोशिश करले वह फाइल भलेही Resumable Links से डाउनलोड की हो और 99.98% डाउनलोड हो गयी हो फिरभी वह फाइल फिरसे वहीसे डाउनलोड नहीं होती... और आपको मजबुरन उसी फाइल को पहलेसे डाउनलोड करना पड़ता हे...
तो दोस्तों आज में आपकी इसी समस्या का हल लेके आया हु......*

----------


## Sanju9831

*1) सबसे पहले आप जिस फाइलको फिरसे डाउनलोड करना चाहते हे उस फाइलको जहासे डाउनलोड किया था उस लिंक्पे जाये... अगर आप लिंक भूल गये हे तो भी कोई फिकर नहीं इसके लिए आप idmमें उस फाइलपे राईट क्लिक करके उसकी Properties में जाये वहा तस्वीर 1 में दिखाए अनुसार Referer की सामने वाली लिंक कॉपी करे और उस अपने Browserमें खोले....



2) अब आप उस फाइलको फिरसे डाउनलोड करे जिससे आपको Idmका डाउनलोड बॉक्स दिखेगा... उसे बॉक्स में तसवीर 2 में दिखाए अनुसार URL लिंक Copy कीजिये... और आखिरमे download Later पे क्लिक करदे...



3) अब फिरसे आप Idmमें अपनी पुरानी फाइल जिसे आप डाउनलोड करना चाहते हे उसकी propertiesमें जाये और इस copy किये लिंकको तसवीर 3 में दिखाए अनुसार Addressके सामने Paste करे, OK पर क्लिक करे और फाइल को Resume करे... और आपका काम हो गया आपकी फाइल अब फिरसे वहिसे डाउनलोड होने लगे गी...




में आपलोगो को ये बताना चाहता हु की ये तरीका सिर्फ और सिर्फ Resumable links के लिए हे......
जेसेकी Mediafire और Megauploadके लिनक्स...

तो कृपया कर किसी और फाइल को इस तरह डाउनलोड करनेकी बेकार कोशिश ना करे इससे सिर्फ आपका टाइम बिगड़ेगा और कुछ नहीं.......*

----------


## draculla

> राइट क्लिक पे नहीं खुल रही है फाईल


मेरी भी यही  समस्या है.
मैंने window XP इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और राईट क्लिक करके प्रोपर्टी में जाने पर 



फाइल की प्रोपर्टी इस प्रकार की है.
मैं सारे सीरियल की भी डाल कर देख लिए है काम नहीं कर रहा है.
window XP वालो के लिए कोई टिप्स हो तो जरुर बताये.
मनोज जी का भी बताया हुआ तरीका भी काम में नहीं आया!

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *
> दोस्तों मेरे साथ भी आज ऐसाही हुआ, मेरा IDM भी Fake ERROR दिखाने लगा...
> लेकिन आप परेशान मत होईये मेने इसका भी हल धुंध लिया हे....
> 
> दोस्तों जब आप मेरे दिखाए गये सारे Steps  Follow करते हे तब HOST File  Save करते समय वो Original  फाइल के साथ Replace  नहीं होती लेकिन उसी  Directory में HOST.BKB नामे से नयी फाइल सेव हो जाती हे... और सारे  मुश्किलों की जड़ यही फाइल हे...
> 
> इसकी वजह से उसी Directory में दो host  फाइल बन जाती हे १) Host  और २) Host.bkb...
> और आपका PC  वहि पुरानीवाली फाइल को ही Use  करता हे...
> 
> ...



मित्र आप जो बता रहे है मेरी समझ मे नही आया मै इमेज दे रहा हूं ! क्रप्या बताये कि क्या और कैसे करू

----------


## Sanju9831

> मित्र आप जो बता रहे है मेरी समझ मे नही आया मै इमेज दे रहा हूं ! क्रप्या बताये कि क्या और कैसे करू



मित्र आपकी तस्वीर में जो पहली फाइल हे जिसका नाम HOST दिख रहा हे, दरअसल वह HOST.BAK फाइल हे.... लेकिन आपके PC में वह सिर्फ HOST नाम दिखा रही हे.. उसे rename करके HOST कर ले....
आप WinRAR के उपयोगसे  HOST.BAK फाइल को rename कर सकते हे....

WinRAR में यह HOST फाइलकी दिरेक्टोरी खोले आपको वहा HOST.BAK फाइल मिलेंगी उसे rename करके सिर्फ ".BAK" मिटा दे....

----------


## Sanju9831

> मेरी भी यही  समस्या है.
> मैंने window XP इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और राईट क्लिक करके प्रोपर्टी में जाने पर 
> 
> 
> 
> फाइल की प्रोपर्टी इस प्रकार की है.
> मैं सारे सीरियल की भी डाल कर देख लिए है काम नहीं कर रहा है.
> window XP वालो के लिए कोई टिप्स हो तो जरुर बताये.
> मनोज जी का भी बताया हुआ तरीका भी काम में नहीं आया!



draculla जी में win8 इस्तेमाल कर रहा हु इसीलिए मुझे पता नही xp में क्या प्रॉब्लम हे....
लेकिन में अपने मित्रके PC में चेक करके इसका हल निकल ता हु....

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र आपकी तस्वीर में जो पहली फाइल हे जिसका नाम HOST दिख रहा हे, दरअसल वह HOST.BAK फाइल हे.... लेकिन आपके PC में वह सिर्फ HOST नाम दिखा रही हे.. उसे rename करके HOST कर ले....
> आप WinRAR के उपयोगसे  HOST.BAK फाइल को rename कर सकते हे....
> 
> WinRAR में यह HOST फाइलकी दिरेक्टोरी खोले आपको वहा HOST.BAK फाइल मिलेंगी उसे rename करके सिर्फ ".BAK" मिटा दे....






मित्र मैने इस फ़ाइल को host.bak से रिनेम कर के ही ये host की थी ! और जैसे आप ने विनरैर से बताया अब ये एरर आ रहा है! भाई बडी परेशानी हो रही है ! क्रप्या बताये कि अब क्या करू

----------


## Sanju9831

> मित्र मैने इस फ़ाइल को host.bak से रिनेम कर के ही ये host की थी ! और जैसे आप ने विनरैर से बताया अब ये एरर आ रहा है! भाई बडी परेशानी हो रही है ! क्रप्या बताये कि अब क्या करू


मित्र इसके लिए आप ये try कीजिये...
*
Step 1: अपने कंप्यूटर में C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc में जाये...
Step 2: वहापे Host नाम की फाइल ढूंढे, उसपे right क्लिक करे और उकी Properties में जाये...
Step 3: अब तस्वीर 1 में दिखाए अनुसार Security Tab पे क्लिक करे, फिर उसमे Administrators select करे और निचे दिए गये Edit बटन पर क्लिक करे...  Attachment 284228

Step 4: अब तस्वीर 2 में दिखाए अनुसार एक नया बॉक्स खुलेगा, उसमे USERS select करे और निचे दिए गये Full Control पे Tick कर दीजिये, फिर Apply & OK...  Attachment 284229
*


इसके बाद WinRAR में Rename करने की कोशिश करे.....

----------


## RANAJI1982

नही मित्र कोई फ़ायदा नही हुआ सब पहले की तरह ही है

----------


## indoree

> मेरी भी यही  समस्या है.
> मैंने window XP इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और राईट क्लिक करके प्रोपर्टी में जाने पर 
> 
> फाइल की प्रोपर्टी इस प्रकार की है.
> मैं सारे सीरियल की भी डाल कर देख लिए है काम नहीं कर रहा है.
> window XP वालो के लिए कोई टिप्स हो तो जरुर बताये.
> मनोज जी का भी बताया हुआ तरीका भी काम में नहीं आया!


Bhai Mere agar ap XP USe Kar Rahe ho to Host File Ki Property Mat Kholo  *Host File* Ko Notepad me Open Kar Lo अब Notepad फाइल खुलेगी, उस फाइल में निचे दिया गया कोड last me Paste करे, और फिर save करे... और आपका काम हो गया, अब आप IDM खोलेगे तो कोई भी Error नहीं आयेगी
127.0.0.1 tonec.com
127.0.0.1 www.tonec.com
127.0.0.1 registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 www.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 secure.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 www.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 secure.internetdownloadmanager.com
अगर किसी कारण IDM खोलते समय आपको फिरसे Registration box दिखे दे तो एक बार फिर आपका Name, Last Name, Email Address, और Registration Key डाले और ओके पर क्लिक करे आपका IDM register हो जायेगा Without Any Error...
... Raj

----------


## jig.saw

> *:right: इतना करने के बाद आप जेसेही ओके पर क्लिक करेगे IDM Fake Serial Key Error दिखायेगा और बंद हो जायेगा... अब यहिसे हमारा काम start होता हे...
> 
> 
> Step 1: अपने कंप्यूटर में C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc में जाये...
> Step 2: वहापे Host नाम की फाइल ढूंढे, उसपे right क्लिक करे और उकी Properties में जाये...
> Step 3: अब तस्वीर 1 में दिखाए अनुसार Security Tab पे क्लिक करे, फिर उसमे Administrators select करे और निचे दिए गये Edit बटन पर क्लिक करे...  Attachment 284228
> 
> Step 4: अब तस्वीर 2 में दिखाए अनुसार एक नया बॉक्स खुलेगा, उसमे USERS select करे और निचे दिए गये Full Control पे Tick कर दीजिये, फिर Apply & OK...  Attachment 284229
> 
> ...


*आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद मित्र !!! काफी अच्छी जानकारी है !!!*

----------


## Saroz

*बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है भाई.... मेरी परेशानी भी यही है... मैंने भी इसी प्रकार स्टेप बी स्टेप किया है... देखता हूँ काम बनता है की नहीं????
वैसे आपको* *+1 repo*

----------


## Saroz

मुझे winrar का क्रैक कोड चाहिए... मिल जाता तो बहुत अच्छा रहता

----------


## mzone420

अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र.....

----------


## Saroz

> *बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है भाई.... मेरी परेशानी भी यही है... मैंने भी इसी प्रकार स्टेप बी स्टेप किया है... देखता हूँ काम बनता है की नहीं???? वैसे आपको* *+1 repo*


  आपका सूत्र कबीले तारीफ है मित्र.... मेरी परेशानी का अंत हो गया

----------


## satya_anveshi

संजू भाई! और राज भाई! आपने बड़ी अच्छी जानकारी बांटी है. मेरी ओर से आपको सम्मान.

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई मेरा काम नहीं हो रहा है. मदद कीजिये!

----------


## MD.USMAN

लगता है मेरा काम हो गया दोस्तों...win7 में....

----------


## vinod09

दोस्तों अब ये तकनीक काम नहीं कर रही कुछ और हो तो बताये !!!!!!!!

----------


## vinod09

अगर किसी को पता है तो कृपया बताये ये एर्रोर केसे दूर होगा !!!!!!!!

----------


## fullmoon

*




 Originally Posted by vinod09


अगर किसी को पता है तो कृपया बताये ये एर्रोर केसे दूर होगा !!!!!!!!


विनोद जी मैं आपको idm का क्रेक वर्जन ही दे देता हूँ
पहले वाला uninstall कर दीजिये 
फिर इसे इंस्टॉल करे 
क्रैक में ही की भी है
इंस्टॉल करने की विधि भी दे देता हूँ*

----------


## fullmoon

*पर फोरम पर क्रैक version देना मना है
इसलिए pm में आपको दे रहा हूँ 
Idm fully crack version का लिंक*

----------


## fullmoon

*पर एक बात का ध्यान रखिये
इसे इंस्टॉल। करने के बाद बार बार एक मैसेज आएगा की इसका नया वर्जन आ गया है उसे अपडेट कर लें 
पर आप कभी भी उसे अपडेट मत कीजियेगा 
नही तो आप का ये क्रैक वर्जन idm द्वारा ब्लॉक कर दिया जाएगा*

----------


## vinod09

> *पर फोरम पर क्रैक version देना मना है
> इसलिए pm में आपको दे रहा हूँ 
> Idm fully crack version का लिंक*


धन्यवाद मून जी ,आपके आदेशानुसार मेरा काम हो गया !!!!!!!!

----------


## the_super_girl

> *पर फोरम पर क्रैक version देना मना है
> इसलिए pm में आपको दे रहा हूँ 
> Idm fully crack version का लिंक*


फुलमून जी  आप IDM का फूल वर्जन दे

----------


## fullmoon

> फुलमून जी  आप IDM का फूल वर्जन दे


आपको pm कर दिया है

----------


## Varun.

.



बहोत बढ़िया फोरम पर जितने भी तकनिकी विशेषज्ञ है वो कई कई युगों से फोरम पर मौजूद नहीं है अत: मून साहब को तकनीक का भी प्रभार सौपा जाए और बाकियों को इस जिम्मेवारी से मुक्त किया जाए

----------


## pkpasi

फुलमून जी आप मुझे भी IDM का फूल वर्जन दे

----------


## walia4u

_फुलमून जी आप IDM का फूल वर्जन दे

_

----------


## fullmoon

> फुलमून जी आप मुझे भी IDM का फूल वर्जन दे





> _फुलमून जी आप IDM का फूल वर्जन दे
> 
> _


*आप दोनों को pm कर दिया है*

----------


## vivek advani

कृपया मुझे भी *Idm fully crack version देने का कष्ट करें .ओर पहले वाले को डिलीट करने की विधि भी बताएं .आपकी अति कृपा होगी 
*

----------


## vivek advani

क्या idm के अतिरिक्त भी कोई ओर सॉफ्टवेर है डाउनलोड करने के किये

----------


## The Hound

हाँ बहोत सारे है विवेक (मारवारी लड़का)  जी

----------


## walia4u

मुझे *Idm fully crack version देने का कष्ट करें .ओर पहले वाले को डिलीट करने की विधि भी बताएं .आपकी अति कृपा हो*

----------


## Krishna

> कृपया मुझे भी *Idm fully crack version देने का कष्ट करें .ओर पहले वाले को डिलीट करने की विधि भी बताएं .आपकी अति कृपा होगी 
> *


व्यक्तिगत संदेश करें | धन्यवाद |

----------


## fullmoon

*




 Originally Posted by walia4u


मुझे Idm fully crack version देने का कष्ट करें .ओर पहले वाले को डिलीट करने की विधि भी बताएं .आपकी अति कृपा हो


वालिया जी
आपको pm किया है
*

----------


## Krishna

> *
> 
> वालिया जी
> आपको pm किया है
> *



धन्यवाद भाई .. वैसे मैंने कल ही कर दिया था |

----------


## fullmoon

*




 Originally Posted by Krishna


धन्यवाद भाई .. वैसे मैंने कल ही कर दिया था |


ओह मुझे लगा की आपने लिखा है की इस प्रकार की डिमांड व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से करें*

----------


## walia4u

भाई 


आप dono के दिए सन्देश मिले परन्तु मेरी समस्या हल नहीं हुयी.
स्नेप शॉट मेल अपलोड नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ जिससे आपको समस्या से अबगत करवा पाऊं. 
phir भी मैं यहाँ से एरर अपलोड करने की कोशिश करता hoon.

----------


## Loka

इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर आप 7.1 उन-ऑफिसियल इस्तेमाल करें, उसमे ये समस्या नही आएगी |

----------


## vivek advani

कृपया मुझे भी करे कई दिनों से इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ

----------


## fullmoon

> कृपया मुझे भी करे कई दिनों से इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ


*अपना इनबॉक्स चेक कीजिये*

----------


## pkpasi

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B04...toVFhvMXc/view

use this craker

----------

